# First finds in a while: Corvette and Spaceliner



## jpromo (Dec 30, 2011)

After a dry spell of buying a bicycle, I tend to get a hankering to find one. The stars aligned and I made the run-around today and picked up two (oops). Both were priced right.

'58 Corvette 3-Speed. All the decals have rubbed off, bobbed rear fender, wrong bars but I have the correct ones, wrong pedals and saddle I believe. Pretty rough but will make a great rider or an easy sell once I overhaul and clean everything up.

Another Spaceliner! Quite rough but all there, unlike my deluxe one. Got it from the original owner to boot. Price was high for the condition but I made an offer and he told me 25$ less than my offer. Gotta love the kind folks in Ohio. I'm gonna feel guilty harvesting the tank guts for my other 'liner but it's much nicer overall.. I'll see how this one cleans up though; who knows! Carlisle whitewalls held air at least for the few minutes I was out there.

Anybody with the little reflectors for the rear carrier on the Sears? Little rocket-shaped things I believe.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Spaceliners are popping up everywhere....popular bikes!*

JP...just had to rub it in on the Spaceliner find....lol
Even the painted frame on these Spaceliners will polish up nice. It's a shame you have to steal the tank off it. But, thats what we do....buy bikes to complete one.

Nice finds...hate to ask what the Sears went for but....
A seller that takes less than what you offered, sweet negotiating dude. You must have puppy dog eyes.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 30, 2011)

jd56 said:


> JP...just had to rub it in on the Spaceliner find....lol
> Even the painted frame on these Spaceliners will polish up nice. It's a shame you have to steal the tank off it. But, thats what we do....buy bikes to complete one.
> 
> Nice finds...hate to ask what the Sears went for but....
> A seller that takes less than what you offered, sweet negotiating dude. You must have puppy dog eyes.




I immediately thought of you and your search when I bought it! I must say I felt a bit guilty. I have the shell for my chrome bike but need the bezel, guts, and dashboard. I'm still on the fence on whether it will be transplanted.. if this cleans up better than I'm expecting (it's rough up close), then it will likely remain, as I don't have a heart for harvesting parts.

The seller was just genuinely kind. We BS'd for a bit and he said he had gotten an offer of 45$ for just the lens and turned it down to sell to me complete for 1 big one. I really wish I had gotten an email to send him a picture of his childhood bike once I revive it.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Great price! WOW!!....BSing always helps the purchase atmosphere. 
Glad you thought of my quest and am glad someone got a good deal on a Spaceliner.

I'm still awaiting the call from the guy that is holding the bike for someone else. But, I really think I'm gonna pass and buy the $300 finished one. As I said before, by the time I spend expenses for the trip, it will cost me more than the local guy.
Fully restored Spaceliners under $300 are rare even in Ohio.

This mens you got, looks like it should clean up nice. That's a good $350 valued bike then. Not bad JP, not bad at all. 
The appeal is the deluxe chromed bike for sure but, the lines on these spaceliners regardless if a deluxe or not are sweet. 
I am curious as the what rocket shaped reflectors you are looking for the rack. My local guy with the Spaceliner does have some odds and ends he collects but, need to see what you're talking about. Got pictures?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 30, 2011)

The BSing actually came after the sale! As far as the reflectors go, there are a pair on ebay but 45$ is a bit obnoxious.. and he's probably been sitting on them a while. I think they're what I'm looking for http://www.ebay.com/itm/MURRAY-SEARS-OTHER-SPACELINER-FLIGHTLINER-ETC-REAR-RACK-REFLECTORS-ORIGINAL-/260914974213?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbfbe8e05


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*tail lenses*

I'll keep my eyes peeled and ask him if I go to see him this weekend.
I have seen similar ones on JC Higgins and Murray Flite bikes...maybe it was the Stratoflite or Speedline but, I would guess this style is unique and are exclusive spaceliners reflectors.
I agree, that seems a bit pricey for two reflectors. hell that's half what the bike went for. I need to go into the part out business.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*PM sent*

JP I'm sending you a PM. Got a question


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Murrays 62 catalog*

Here is where I saw those reflectors. Murray's 62 catalog ....exclusive features page

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/82/1962-Murray-Catalog


----------

